# a lost post



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Within the last couple days otterhouse posted a link to Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle on youtube. In high quality picture and sound. I enjoyed it, but when I returned to Talk Classical to thank him for the link, I couldn't find his post.

Anyway, thanks for the link, otterhouse.


:tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

here.

When signed on, you can go Community>Members>O>otterhouse>:click: user>show statistics>find posts by user (OR >find threads by user)>:click: applicable thread (or post)-as one example of how to go about locating such things. (There are other ways- but that's the one _I_ used.)

Edit: I just noticed you can do this _without_ being signed on, too.:tiphat:
(Of course, the 'search' and 'advanced search' functions work best when signed in...)


----------

